# Kleen-UP PRO



## Steve-Maine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kleenup Pro?? Has ayone used this for complete kill of weeds and grasses. I had been using Round-Up but doesn't seem to last, 3 or 4 weeks and weeds are back. Any ideas. thanks


----------



## BRCCArborist (Jun 18, 2008)

Roundup isn't supposed to last. You need something with a residual.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 18, 2008)

Kleenup Pro IS Roundup. Same A.I., Same % of A.I. different brand name. I have used glysophate for years with very good results killing grass. It takes time to translocate through the plant for total kill, about a week or so but it does work. If your looking for long-term BED weed control, try Lontrel. It can be sprayed over shrubs. HOWEVER read the label and mix it exactly for the weed species you're targeting. It's systemic and long lasting.


----------



## sblocker (May 22, 2013)

what about kudzu and what rate would u recommend per thousadn if spraying 2.5 gallons per 1000 sq ft


----------

